# Mobile Tube Amplifier



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

Does anyone know how to replace a defective tube? Its a Milbert Mobile Tube Amp


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

All the tubes I seen as push in/pull out.

BG


----------



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

Thats what I thought, but I had to get a second opinion before I started messing with it. Thanks!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Now there could be some type of retaining wire that fits around the top of the tube, or spring steel clamp on the base. I am sure you can figure it out.

Always make sure you have the correct tube when replacing. Never force it in.

BG


----------

